# Royal Canin Queen 34 and newly pregnant Persian Chinchilla



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm hoping that my newly mated Persian Queen is pregnant and am wondering what is the most beneficial food to give her.

She normally is feed from a variety of the Royal Canin foods, Persian, Hair and Skin, Exigent etc but although Royal Canin do a Queen 34 food some of the forum threads that I have read would not recommend this food for pregnant queens.

Would GREATLY appreciate any advice


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I personally do feed RC, but only Babycat34 which i feed to all of my cats, i prefer this for pregnant queens and don't rate the queen food much.

In saying this, dry food isn't the best. I also feed a variety of good quality wet foods (see Hobbs wet feeding guide).

Good ones to try are Nature's Menu, Hi-Life, Bozita, Animonda Carny & Smilia.

I don't buy or feed wet kitten food, it's not necessary.

I also feed raw chicken wings 2-3 times per week.

Pregnant girls are fed as much as they want, don't limit their intake and always make sure fresh water is available.

I suspect my girl is pregnant, will be 2 weeks on thursday and due around October 15th. Fingers crossed for your girl


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't feed Queen. I've heard too many breeders say that it interferes with the milk. I fed my girl on as much wet as she'd eat (Hills unfortunately as she wouldn't touch anything else), and left Persian Kitten down for her at all times. I carried this on when kittens were first born and her condition was and is fabulous. As soon as they started to wean, I put down good quality wet foods for them which mum decided she liked. Instead of losing weight while suckling, she put on a third of a kg! She had oodles and oodles of milk, so although it's not the best quality diet, it did work for mine.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Please can someone expand on the issues with RC Queen 34? I've fed it without a problem, but had some concern about an apparant lack of Taurine in some of the breeding feeds, though it might just be that I couldn't find it on the ingredients listed online.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know about torine, but breeders I've spoken to about it say that leaves the milk thin, almost transparent and less than plentiful.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I personally do feed RC, but only Babycat34 which i feed to all of my cats, i prefer this for pregnant queens and don't rate the queen food much.
> 
> In saying this, dry food isn't the best. I also feed a variety of good quality wet foods (see Hobbs wet feeding guide).
> 
> ...


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I wouldn't feed Queen. I've heard too many breeders say that it interferes with the milk. I fed my girl on as much wet as she'd eat (Hills unfortunately as she wouldn't touch anything else), and left Persian Kitten down for her at all times. I carried this on when kittens were first born and her condition was and is fabulous. As soon as they started to wean, I put down good quality wet foods for them which mum decided she liked. Instead of losing weight while suckling, she put on a third of a kg! She had oodles and oodles of milk, so although it's not the best quality diet, it did work for mine.


Hi Carly87,
Did you put down persian kitten for her at the start of your queens pregnancy?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I always feed the RC Babycat34, all of my cats love it!!

I don't change the way i feed if i have a pregnant girl, they always get the same. The only thing i do different is make sure that the bowls are never empty!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

stargazerlilium said:


> Hi Carly87,
> Did you put down persian kitten for her at the start of your queens pregnancy?


Hi there

No, I put the Persian Kitten down for her at the 5 week stage and it worked beautifully. However, I also upped her wet food intake at this stage also, and like Alison, made sure that the bowls were never allowed to go empty. Do consider looking into Animonda and Bozita though. They're super foods for not only mums, but weaning kittens. If you're worried about putting in a bulk order, I'm happy to send you a few of my Bozita packs at cost to try them out. I found that Tia would eat these while pregnant.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Hi there
> 
> No, I put the Persian Kitten down for her at the 5 week stage and it worked beautifully. However, I also upped her wet food intake at this stage also, and like Alison, made sure that the bowls were never allowed to go empty. Do consider looking into Animonda and Bozita though. They're super foods for not only mums, but weaning kittens. If you're worried about putting in a bulk order, I'm happy to send you a few of my Bozita packs at cost to try them out. I found that Tia would eat these while pregnant.


Hi Carly,
Many thanks for your advice, I will check into the Animonda and Bozita that you mention and thank you for the offer of some samples, very much appreciated.


----------



## stargazerlilium (Aug 22, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I always feed the RC Babycat34, all of my cats love it!!
> 
> I don't change the way i feed if i have a pregnant girl, they always get the same. The only thing i do different is make sure that the bowls are never empty!


Many thanks for your advice about the feeding, very much appreciated.


----------

